# Is there a 2-tuner HD DVR?



## falsie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have an old 721 that still works well, but HD is the new reality. I couldn't find a Dish 2-tuner HD DVR on their site. Does one exist or is it coming soon?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are in the right place!

The ViP-622 and ViP-722 are both two tuner DVRs.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Both the 622 and 722 are dual tuner HD DVRs. They do only one HD TV however, if that is what you are asking. They can handle two different TV outputs but the second output is SD only. Multiple HD TVs can be connected but they will see the same content.


----------



## falsie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks, guys. Guess I'll get into the 21st century.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually, they are 3 tuner DVR. They have an OTA tuner that can record digital broadcasts in digital while both sattemilte tunres are also recording.

Keep in mind that TV2 is not HD output though. It only does one HD output, and that is on TV1. TV2 is downconverted so you can still watch the shows if you want to.


----------



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 722 controlling my primary HDTV. The 2nd tuner controls a SD TV in another room upstairs. I want to replace the SD TV with a HD TV LCD. Can i use the 722 (tuner 1, as I think tuner 2 only supports SD outfput) to control the 2nd HD set? 

My interpretation is that both HD sets will see the same thing. But that is ok as I would only have 1 HD set on at a time. However the 2nd HD set is in another room so how do control the 722? Seems only the 2nd tuner came with a wireless remote.

Thx


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

desmo907 said:


> However the 2nd HD set is in another room so how do control the 722? Seems only the 2nd tuner came with a wireless remote.


You can put the Z22 into "single" mode, where it is designed to run a single TV. But you can still connect a second TV to it, with the exception that they will both have to watch the same thing (of which you are already aware.) But the key is that while in "single" mode, both remotes will control the unit equally: you can use the IR remote in the room that has the 722, and the UHF remote in the other room.

This is the way I am currently using my 722.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If you run component and audio cables to the 2nd TV you can then watch HD on the 2nd TV. The RF remote can be made to control TV1.


----------



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

ShapeShifter said:


> You can put the Z22 into "single" mode, where it is designed to run a single TV. But you can still connect a second TV to it, with the exception that they will both have to watch the same thing (of which you are already aware.) But the key is that while in "single" mode, both remotes will control the unit equally: you can use the IR remote in the room that has the 722, and the UHF remote in the other room.
> 
> This is the way I am currently using my 722.


Thx. Currently my 722 actually controls a SD TV but I want to switch it to control the new HD set I'll get for the other bedroom. I know the guy performed some funcky wiring (and installed some litle "box") to get the 722's 2nd tuner to control the snd (SD) set. I assume I have to "split" the signal differently to get Tuner 1 to control the 2nd HD set or do I just put the 722 in single mode and go the basement and swap the SD (currently controled by the 722) and the new HD set wires?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

falsie said:


> I have an old 721 that still works well, but HD is the new reality. I couldn't find a Dish 2-tuner HD DVR on their site. Does one exist or is it coming soon?


Actually all of their HD DVR are (and were) 2 satellite tuner receivers. Of the current models the ViP622 and ViP722 also do dual outputs, and the ViP612 only does one output. Their older models, 921 and 942, don't do Mpeg4 and are being phased out.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> ... There older models, 921 and 942, don't do Mpeg2 and are being phased out.


I suspect you mean will not do MPEG-*4* and are being phased out.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> I suspect you mean will not do MPEG-*4* and are being phased out.


Right. I corrected


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

desmo907 said:


> Currently my 722 actually controls a SD TV but I want to switch it to control the new HD set I'll get for the other bedroom.


You need to be careful about throwing the phrase "controls the TV" around. The receiver provides programming to the TV, it doesn't "control" it.


> I know the guy performed some funcky wiring (and installed some litle "box") to get the 722's 2nd tuner to control the snd (SD) set.


This "little box" is uniquely known as a diplexer. It allows you to combine an RF signal with the satellite signal on the same wire.


> I assume I have to "split" the signal differently to get Tuner 1 to control the 2nd HD set or do I just put the 722 in single mode and go the basement and swap the SD (currently controled by the 722) and the new HD set wires?


Splitting is not an option. The current wiring setup will have to be replaced with some expensive cabling and/or boxes.

You'll need to figure out a way of transporting either the HDMI (preferable) or the component video and stereo audio outputs (five cables) from the receiver to the other bedroom. Long HDMI cables are pretty expensive and running them around the house without draping them or laying them along the floor can be quite expensive.

There are some Ethernet cable solutions that make the routing easier, but they require a pair of expensive transceivers. Note that these solutions _cannot_ be part of computer LANs and none of this can be done wirelessly so you can put that out of your mind.

How far does the cable need to travel to get to the other bedroom?


----------



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

harsh said:


> You need to be careful about throwing the phrase "controls the TV" around. The receiver provides programming to the TV, it doesn't "control" it.This "little box" is uniquely known as a diplexer. It allows you to combine an RF signal with the satellite signal on the same wire.Splitting is not an option. The current wiring setup will have to be replaced with some expensive cabling and/or boxes.
> 
> You'll need to figure out a way of transporting either the HDMI (preferable) or the component video and stereo audio outputs (five cables) from the receiver to the other bedroom. Long HDMI cables are pretty expensive and running them around the house without draping them or laying them along the floor can be quite expensive.
> 
> ...


The bedroom is upstairs and cabling is not an option I want to take.
So if i read this right, to serve HD content to 2 HD TVs, I need 2 sets of outputs from the receiver -- to go to each TV. Sounds like a 2nd HD box may be cheaper.


----------



## oldsmoboat (Jun 20, 2008)

I use my 722 in single mode so I can use the TVs PIP.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

desmo907 said:


> The bedroom is upstairs and cabling is not an option I want to take.


It is the only option you have short of getting another HD receiver/DVR.

The key lies in understanding that you can't affordably send HD via modulated RF. Bars and electronics stores do it, but the equipment is awfully expensive.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Monster has announced a wireless HD solution. http://www.electronichouse.com/article/monster_announces_wireless_hd_kit It is supposed to hit the shelves in October. We'll see if it actually does...


----------

